# Found Sweet Pea's breeder!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Took a little while but I was able to make contact.

She sent me information and pictures of Little Sleepy H Fiona (dam) and Bresett Dogwood Elmo (sire)



> I looked at my files quickly and discovered that you have an offspring from the line of one of the best goats that I had over the years. I have never shown my goats but Fiona's mother Kristmas Karol comes from champion stock. One of her offspring that I sold a few years ago has won its' permanent championship this year winning three legs at the same show. One of Fiona's offspring of this past season has been in the show circuit and has won a junior championship. I have records that go back four or five generations for Kristmas Karol. I have quite a bit on Elmo too. I will email you pictures of Fiona and Elmo. If I can have your address I could send you a copy of their goat genealogy as it is too long to type out on email. Just so you know, I might not get to it until after the holidays but I will not forget. If you don't get it by the middle of January please send me a reminder. Let me know if you receive the pictures.
> Best regards,
> XXXX


pictures (there are 1 of her sire and 2 of her dam, so click the arrow on the top to see the other two pictures):

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... nn_speed=1

Sweet Pea is a clone of her sire! Elmo is a handsome boy .

Anyway I just had to share


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure does look like her sire. Good job searching all that out and what a nice person to send you pictures and information.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Her sire is gorgeous, she does look a lot like him. Congrats on finding her breeder!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks. Her dam Fiona is colorful.

She didn't say if those offspring were of the same breeding but I do believe that Elmo was the one who passed on the good traits to Sweet Pea so I hope he has udders behind him


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that is great that you found her. they are nice looking goats & yes yours has more traits form the sire then the dam.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, Stacey! Sweet Pea certainly has some gorgeous parents! Heres to some colorful DOELINGS from her next year!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on finding Sweet's original breeder! How exciting to see what her parents look like! They are both cute.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great that you found her breeder Stacey! Her dam and sire look very nice


----------

